# idea??



## kcnative (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in the process of starting an online grocery store for US products for those living abroad. My idea: US goods for reasonable prices, a low cost alternative to other existing expat stores

What kind of products, prices, would you be willing to pay?

Would appreciate any feedback.


----------

